# 3+ HP router for table only use



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

First off - Hi I`m new here. I recently split the shaft on my DeWalt 625 when using a collet extension. I am looking to replace it as I was never really happy with it in the table (height adjustment was a PIA). I have a Bosch RA1171 table (no lift system) and am looking at the following routers Milwaukee 5625-20 , Triton TRA001, Freud FT2000EP, Freud FT2200E,Freud FT3000VCE and the Bosch 1619EVS. I would really like to hear from those that have used any of these without a lift. My biggest concern is I do not want to have to use an extension collet again. The DeWalt didn`t fit the table`s plate I and had to drill the plate to match the 625 ,so I don`t mind having to do that again. I am considering building my own table as I could use a larger table top surface or foldaway extension wings to support longer boards. Any help is welcome .


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*BAM!!
W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
I think I'd look closer at the Triton & Milwaukee... that's just me... you & other people may like others... matter of taste & $$


----------



## J-man12 (Jun 4, 2007)

the millwaukee sounds good even though ive never used one


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

J-man12

*J-man12!
W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d . . TOO!!​*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BAM

I have the Freud in one of my tables and a lift kit is not needed I change all the bits from the top side of the table with a bent wrench ,The Freud is a great router with VS, and a adjusting knob on the top side of the router/bottom side in the table and it's quick to adjust and as all the power one needs....
Just push the siding lock bar in and put the wrench on and remove the bit quick and easy.

And the price was right, I got it off Amzon for 110.oo bucks 

--------------------



BAM said:


> First off - Hi I`m new here. I recently split the shaft on my DeWalt 625 when using a collet extension. I am looking to replace it as I was never really happy with it in the table (height adjustment was a PIA). I have a Bosch RA1171 table (no lift system) and am looking at the following routers Milwaukee 5625-20 , Triton TRA001, Freud FT2000EP, Freud FT2200E, and the Bosch 1619EVS. I would really like to hear from those that have used any of these without a lift. My biggest concern is I do not want to have to use an extension collet again. The DeWalt didn`t fit the table`s plate I and had to drill the plate to match the 625 ,so I don`t mind having to do that again. I am considering building my own table as I could use a larger table top surface or foldaway extension wings to support longer boards. Any help is welcome .


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Bam. I run a Triton and it's a good machine - plenty of grunt. The collet lock feature is a great help and the whole thing winds up to expose the collet above the table. Thing is, you still have to reach below the table to wind the thing up to expose the collet. Whichever machine you go for I think a router lift operated from the top would be a boon. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi BAM
> 
> I have the Freud in one of my tables and a lift kit is not needed I change all the bits from the top side of the table with a bent wrench ,The Freud is a great router with VS, and a adjusting knob on the top side of the router/bottom side in the table and it's quick to adjust and as all the power one needs....
> Just push the siding lock bar in and put the wrench on and remove the bit quick and easy.
> ...


Which freud ? Newest one or older body style?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Bam! Since I have a Triton, naturally, that would be what I recommend.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BAM
'The older one

See below




BAM said:


> Which freud ? Newest one or older body style?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums BAM and J-man12. Glad to have you as members.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The cheapest router lift would have to be the "Nikilift" and it makes dowelling an absolute joy.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

BAM,

The newest Freud offering is the FT3000VCE which has above table height adjust and bit changes.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bam, Members have given good reports on all of the models you are considering. The best advice is to get the routers in your hands and try out the functions for yourself. As of the last published comparison testing the Bosch 1619EVS is top rated. Mind you this only means it rated highest for the persons giving the tests. Your ratings might be different. I think you will find that height is a problem with any of these routers and your table, very little clearance between the router and stand.


----------



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

Was height adjustment in a table the only reason you disliked the DW625? ChipsFly,com carries a "plunge bar" that allows you to do a one-handed height adjust of the DW625 as well as other routers. It's an incredible router for the table at the price.


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

hgporter- I also found that sometimes I could not get the bit at the needed height without an extension collet which do not want to have to use again. Plus in the roughly 2 years I`ve had the router, not once did the bit come out as per the instructions. I`ve had to pry out the bit on more than one occasion. :'( I ordered replacement parts , the upper bearing is now chinese and the metal on the armature used to hold the collet is quite a bit softer than the original. I damaged the new armature while installing it and am not buying another one. It is time to move on to another brand. I leaning toward Milwaukee or Bosch.


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone know what the distance between the outside of the handles is on the 3 1/4 hp Triton. Height adjustment on this one seems fine if you have enough room to get to it under the table.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the DW 625 in my big router table. I have found that it works great, will cut anything I want it to but sometimes the smaller bits are a problem with this router and getting the heighth I need. I how ever have never had the collet not release the bit. When loosening the bit it will hit an end of the road and tighten again. Then you give it one more turn and it realeases the bit. Works the same on both of my Dewalt routers. I personally don't think this router is the best for a table but it's a good router. I will have to check out HGPorters link for the plunge bar. Right now I have the springs out and use an extension knob to raise and lower the bit. Works ok but is slow. 

Corey


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

challagen - thats how I`ve tried to release the bit but it was always jammed tight. Funny considering that a bit has come loose a few times.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BAM

This may help ▼

Triton’s 3-1/4 HP Router

Technical Details

* Amps: 15
* Watts: 1650
* Volts: 110
* Horsepower: 3-1/4 hp
* Handle style: Dual Handle
* Router style: Plunge
* No load speed: 8,000 to 20,000 rpm
* Max collet capacity: 1/2 in.
* Plunge stroke: 3-1/2 in.
* Depth stop: Adjustable
* Motor diameter: 3-5/8 in.
* Motor construction: Ball Bearing
* Cord length: 6-1/4 ft
* Cord type: 2-prong, rubber
* Country of manufacture: Taiwan
* Grade: Professional
* Included bits: (1) 1/2 in. premium router bit
* Also included: 1/4 in reducer for collet
* Features:
* Shaft lock: Yes
* Variable speed: Yes
* Electronic speed control: Yes
* Height adjustment: Yes
* Auto-Release collet: No
* Soft start: Yes
* Built-in dust port: Yes
* Electric brake: Yes
* Chip deflector: Yes
* Template guide included: No
* Bushing adaptor included: No
* Edge guide included: Yes
* Collet wrench included: Yes
* Carrying case included: No
* Other features: None
* Dimensions:
* Height: 12-1/8 in.
* Length: 11-5/8 in.
* Width: 7 in.
* Weight: 13-1/2 lbs.
* Shipping Weight: 17 lbs.
* Warranty:
* Product: 1-year
* Service: 1-year




Innovation in a powerful package, with convenience to boot--that's what you get with Triton’s 3-1/4 horse router, including something we haven’t seen anywhere else: 
The ability to change bits without taking the router out of the table or reaching underneath the table. 
When it’s fully plunged, the router brings the collet above the table, saving you time and effort. 
Brilliant. 
The body travels smoothly and effortlessly on its huge columns. 
There are three ways to adjust depth, too: 
free plunge and lock the lever, use the clever handle-winder mechanism for a more controlled rack-and-pinion adjustment, or use the micro adjustment knob for the finest changes throughout the depth range. 
The soft start feature won’t pull this heavy router out of your hands, and the variable speed switches easily. 
The handles feel good and offer excellent control, too, a plus because this is a hefty piece. In the table or out, we’d like this one in our shop.--Kris Jensen-Van Heste


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks BobJ3 . I assume that length is the distance from handle to handle. Now to measure the router table. The price versus features on this router is hard to ignore, but the Milwaukee and Bosch big boys look great.


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

Can someone explain what is meant by "backlash" in refereance to height adjustment. I found the term used about the micro adjustment control on the Triton.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Backlash is a measurement of lost motion or slop in a gear train. Since all gears must have some sort of clearance in order to work without binding, all will have a little bit of backlash. 

As long as the router has a locking mechanism, backlash isn't that big of a deal. A few minutes of experience with your router will be all you need to get repeatable results.


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger on a Triton TRA001. Ordered it from Woodcraft for $214.99 with free shipping for fathers day. I also ordered the adapter to use PC bushings. Now I just have to wait for it to arrive. :'(  :sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BAM said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on a Triton TRA001. Ordered it from Woodcraft for $214.99 with free shipping for fathers day. I also ordered the adapter to use PC bushings. Now I just have to wait for it to arrive. :'(  :sold:


*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!*

I think you will like it alot!

Be safe...


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks, I hope so.  I think that sometime this summer I will end up building my own table. I find the Bosch table a little small at times. I like this one - http://www.dominicswoodshop.com/
You can see it if you click on the `Tools of the shop` button on the left.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

WOW! That's a fancy one! Looks nice...


----------



## BAM (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks large compared to most router tables and the fence is taller than mine. I like that about it. I also wouldn`t mind having a horizontal router table. I guess I am going to need more routers. See what you guys started.


----------

